# 1st call DFW Post Turkey Day Crawl



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

It is getting close to that time again....so here is the first call for the 11th annual Dallas Post Turkey Day Crawl. It will be Nov. 24th -- the day after Thanksgiving.

All the details haven't been set yet, but we will be back to Kirby's for our gala dinner.

So if you are coming, let me know as we will again be limiting it to 50 people.

See yall there.


----------

